# Accountability thread for staying active on tiktok



## 6ft4 (Sep 18, 2022)

I upload sports content with editing and sometimes commentary to youtube which is now my sole income source 
I had trimmed some of these vids to upload to instagram but realized it was a waste of time from a monetary standpoint so I decided to upload the 5 vids I had trimmed to tiktok to see how they would do
Two of the vids got 1k views, two got 500 views and one got 0
I followed 22 random accounts that appeared interested in similar content to my channel and I managed to get 8 followers back jfl

My plan is to allocate time to trimming more of my vids and also making fresh vids specifically for tiktok like top 5 lists condensed into 30 seconds.
The purpose of this is to familiarize myself with making tiktoks and seeing if there is any rhyme/reason to tiktoks that do well or if it's all luck and my shit low effort content out performs my high effort content 
Maybe if something goes viral it would lead more viewers back to my channel but I am not expecting this endeavour to give me any traceable monetary gain, just experience gain

Once I get into the habbit of regularly posting content that I don't have to think in order to make, I will then start a new tiktok for looks/blackpill related stuff then I will get into the lucrative market of selling face ratings jfl. I have had this on my to do list for months but I am taking steps towards it finally 

I shall respond to this thread with updates on whether I have any success


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Sep 18, 2022)

CHAD.


----------



## GodAmongstMen (Sep 18, 2022)

you've become brainwashed by "hustlers", this shi that you're describing sounds like huge amount of work just for pennies. focus on your career instead and you'll make 6 figures while learning useful stuff instead of just learning how to game the algorithm of some degen app


----------



## thecel (Sep 18, 2022)

GodAmongstMen said:


> huge amount of work just for pennies



Yup. I made _40 cents in 10 months_ from music. All creative fields have giga-low income-to-effort ratios.


----------



## Deleted member 15180 (Sep 18, 2022)

jfl


----------



## 6ft4 (Sep 21, 2022)

2 more tiktoks uploaded today and gonna repost one later that previously got 0 views

Does anyone know if it's worth following 100 accounts at the start to try get some followers back or is that method cope on tiktok?


----------



## 6ft4 (Sep 21, 2022)

Uploaded 5 tiktoks in total today, one hit 1k views, the rest got 200-700
Gained 0 followers from it 
This was all on my sports content tiktok
Could keep plugging away at it or could switch it up to start making blackpill tiktoks


----------



## 6ft4 (Sep 27, 2022)

Currently at 8k views on one of my tiktoks
Haven't uploaded any since last post but will aim to upload a batch tomorrow as it will have been one week since last uploads


----------



## Witheredly90 (Sep 27, 2022)

thecel said:


> Yup. I made _40 cents in 10 months_ from music. All creative fields have giga-low income-to-effort ratios.


Yeah I've seen some content creators work insanely hard and get nothing. Its a lot of luck or being the very best. You should work on a skill that makes money then if your seriously dedicated spent 20-40 hours a week on your hobby.

If you do the opposite you will end up in retail or some gay shit even though something like software dev or a comfy office job might be boring you pretty much will always have a decent life and you can pursue your dreams. If you have nothing to fall back on your fucked if it doesn't work


----------



## 6ft4 (Sep 28, 2022)

My largest tiktok has 38k views now, 30k extra views in 24hours
I uploaded 2 more tiktoks today


----------



## Xangsane (Sep 28, 2022)

I wish I can rip off the lip fillers from Damian Kater's face. He's a white Brazilian


----------



## deer (Sep 28, 2022)

I got 135k views on a video on tiktok it’s not that hard mate


----------



## 6ft4 (Sep 28, 2022)

deer said:


> I got 135k views on a video on tiktok it’s not that hard mate


Did I say anywhere that getting that amount of views was hard?
Why bother making a post like this when the tone is clearly to make it seem like my efforts are futile because you got a higher amount of views with no effort 

You could've told me what the tiktok you posted was about 
You could've told me how many times you posted until one got 135k views
You could've given my some pointers on how to grow an account and told me how many followers you've got

But instead make an unconstructive post in this thread where I am documenting my efforts in a new field and leaving it open for people to chime in with advice (or ignore it if they so wish)
Tell me I'm overreacting if you want but I can't understand the thought process behind your post 

@Niko69


----------



## irrumator praetor (Sep 28, 2022)

6ft4 said:


> Uploaded 5 tiktoks in total today, one hit 1k views, the rest got 200-700
> Gained 0 followers from it
> This was all on my sports content tiktok
> Could keep plugging away at it or could switch it up to start making blackpill tiktoks


Jfl its so easy to get this much views your goals should be millions. 

Even hundreds of thousands are meh on this high quick dopamine app


----------



## 6ft4 (Sep 28, 2022)

irrumator praetor said:


> Jfl its so easy to get this much views your goals should be millions.
> 
> Even hundreds of thousands are meh on this high quick dopamine app


Did I say anywhere that I don't have the goal to get millions of views?
I have the goal of 1m+ youtube views per month and regularly exceed it 
I have 45k views 10 days after making the tiktok account 
Please feel free to show me your account and tell me what you did to get more views 
Why do people have the idea that this thread is somehow me boasting over a few thousand views?
I am documenting the process from start to finish because it is something I haven't done before


----------



## deer (Sep 28, 2022)

6ft4 said:


> Did I say anywhere that getting that amount of views was hard?
> Why bother making a post like this when the tone is clearly to make it seem like my efforts are futile because you got a higher amount of views with no effort
> 
> You could've told me what the tiktok you posted was about
> ...


----------



## irrumator praetor (Sep 28, 2022)

6ft4 said:


> Did I say anywhere that I don't have the goal to get millions of views?
> I have the goal of 1m+ youtube views per month and regularly exceed it
> I have 45k views 10 days after making the tiktok account
> Please feel free to show me your account and tell me what you did to get more views
> ...


And this is your main income source?


----------



## 6ft4 (Sep 28, 2022)

irrumator praetor said:


> And this is your main income source?


Yes youtube is my main income source
I'm not expecting to make any money from tiktok now, I just have an abundance of ready made content from my yt that I can upload to tiktok to see if I learn anything about how to grow a tiktok account 

I will then try come up with a tiktok account in some other genre that I can earn money from (eg. blackpill content offer face rating service)


----------



## johneffen (Oct 2, 2022)

i’ve gotten 2 tiktok accounts to decent popularity

tips:
1. niche but not too niche category
2. once or twice a day. consistency is key
3. you may get shadowbanned, shadowbans last maximum 2 weeks, you just have to keep uploding
4. preferably comment/share provoking posts
5. the following shit is kind of cope unless ur tryna steal another creators followers
6. if you don’t get a post with over 10k views in the first 2 weeks there’s probably no audience for your content
7. kind of a mini tip, but some categories have “high value followers”. these followers like all your posts where like half of ur followers like ur vid
8. account age is extremely important. if ur goal is to target sports audience, your account age should like over 25. if ur trying to thirst trap jb’s it should be 13 - 16.

i highly doubt doing tt will help your youtube that much. no one cares to watch sports on tt. did you capitalize off those people making edits of that one soccer player’s 12 yo daughter?


----------



## 6ft4 (Oct 2, 2022)

johneffen said:


> i’ve gotten 2 tiktok accounts to decent popularity
> 
> tips:
> 1. niche but not too niche category
> ...


thanks for the advice, no I was not aware of the edits of soccer player's daughter 

One of my tiktoks went from 70k views to 150k views overnight


----------



## BigBundaSlapper (Oct 2, 2022)

GodAmongstMen said:


> you've become brainwashed by "hustlers", this shi that you're describing sounds like huge amount of work just for pennies. focus on your career instead and you'll make 6 figures while learning useful stuff instead of just learning how to game the algorithm of some degen app


This 

but good luck either way op


----------



## 6ft4 (Oct 3, 2022)

I now have 570k views on my most viewed tiktok 
I will aim to upload one tiktok per day and grow the following more then incorporate my face down the line once I have a respectable amount of followers


----------



## 6ft4 (Oct 3, 2022)

1.1millions views on biggest tiktok, will bump this thread again at 10million total tiktok views


----------



## ChristianChad (Oct 3, 2022)

How much money did you make from YouTube last month? And how much last 4 days? Thx


----------



## MakinMogReturns (Oct 3, 2022)

6ft4 said:


> Currently at 8k views on one of my tiktoks
> Haven't uploaded any since last post but will aim to upload a batch tomorrow as it will have been one week since last uploads


I post thirst traps and get 1k views plus each video try tht


----------



## 6ft4 (Oct 16, 2022)

1 month mark since I made the account and started this thread 
Just hit 1k followers, 150k likes and 3 million total views
I have uploaded 26 tiktoks
Just made a batch of 7 new tiktoks to upload


----------



## 6ft4 (Oct 19, 2022)

Doubled my follower count in 2 days, at 2k now


----------



## 6ft4 (Dec 18, 2022)

Update: Just hit 5,000 followers


----------



## 6ft4 (Jan 1, 2023)

6ft4 said:


> 1.1millions views on biggest tiktok, will bump this thread again at 10million total tiktok views


Just reached 10 million total tiktok views 
2k followers gained in past 2 weeks


----------

